# I can't work because geico doesn't want to renew my insurance



## Pablo750

I was working like everyday and I took a PAX to the airport I went to buy a coffee I log out and when I try to login the app tells me that I have to upload my insurance, I go to the geico app and tells me that I don't have access. That I have to call.
My surprise when I call they tell me that I can't renew my insurance because they know I drive for Uber WTF. They just told me that I have to look for another company.


----------



## Mike T

MY understanding is that Geico not only will not cover Uber etc drivers, but they will cancel
policies if they discover you are a rideshare driver. Best of luck!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

Good for GEICO. They shouldn't be providing you commercial insurance at personal rates.


----------



## SafeT

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> GEICO


They are the Uber of insurance. Very underhanded company. Try Farmers, 21st or Esurance. Don't tell them you were cancelled.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Pablo750 said:


> geico. My surprise when I call they tell me that I can't renew my insurance because they know I drive for Uber.


Does G.E.I.CO. offer a rideshare/TNC endorsement in Tejas? It does in Maryland and Virginia. It might in other markets, as well. See if there is a carrier that offers a rideshare/TNC endorsement in Tejas. These endorsements are becoming more widely available as time passes. We even have a carrier admitted in the District of Columbia that offers one.



Mike T said:


> MY understanding is that Geico not only will not cover Uber etc drivers, but they will cancel
> policies if they discover you are a rideshare driver.


You and I have the same understanding about G.E.I.CO with the caveat "unless you have purchased a rideshare/TNC endorsement (where available)".


----------



## Older Chauffeur

SafeT said:


> They are the Uber of insurance. Very underhanded company. Try Farmers, 21st or Esurance. Don't tell them you were cancelled.


The OP wasn't "cancelled," he was non-renewed, which is different. But one of the questions asked on an application for new insurance has do with having ever been non-renewed, canceled or refused a policy. If you lie, it is considered fraud, the same as if you hide the fact that you drive for hire. Plus, the insurance companies share info, so it is likely any prospective insurer will have the facts. They will also ask who your prior coverage was with.


----------



## Realityshark

SafeT said:


> They are the Uber of insurance. Very underhanded company. Try Farmers, 21st or Esurance. Don't tell them you were cancelled.


You live in the computer age. All the insurance companies work from the same data base. Please keep us posted. I fear that any other company will now know you were working for Uber without disclosing to Geico. For your sake, I hope I'm wrong.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## cleansafepolite

Pablo750 said:


> I was working like everyday and I took a PAX to the airport I went to buy a coffee I log out and when I try to login the app tells me that I have to upload my insurance, I go to the geico app and tells me that I don't have access. That I have to call.
> My surprise when I call they tell me that I can't renew my insurance because they know I drive for Uber WTF. They just told me that I have to look for another company.


How could they have found out? anyone?


----------



## Choochie

cleansafepolite said:


> How could they have found out? anyone?


Someone who wanted to destroy him dropped a dime, loose lips sink ships.

Edit: keep your personal business to yourself - never trust anyone when you are doing the dirty deeds, call me paranoid.


----------



## Drewski101

Another uberfool. Barely making enough money to buy a cup of coffee and a loaf of bread and making Travis very rich.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TNC drivers in Houston must secure a licence, correct? Is the licence for the vehicle, driver, or both? Tejanos out there can enlighten?

Does Houston post the list of TNC licenced drivers or vehicles to a data base that anyone can access? I ask this because if you have a District of Columbia hack licence, your name and hack ID number are accessible on the D.C. Taxicab Commision website. If this information is accessible, you can bet that insurers are perusing it. If your name is John Smith, likely you need not worry. If your name is Jerzy Piaseki, likely you have to worry.

In the Washington Area, if you wanted to work in Virginia, you had to register the vehicle with the Commonwealth. The Commonwealth stated that it would not _*directly*_ inform any insurer about a specific registrant. It did not do that. It did, however, post a list of all vehicles that registered as TNC vehicles and posted said information to a database accessible to all insurers admitted in the Commonwealth of Virginia. A couple of posters to these boards reported being dropped or non-renewed.


----------



## observer

Pablo750 said:


> I was working like everyday and I took a PAX to the airport I went to buy a coffee I log out and when I try to login the app tells me that I have to upload my insurance, I go to the geico app and tells me that I don't have access. That I have to call.
> My surprise when I call they tell me that I can't renew my insurance because they know I drive for Uber WTF. They just told me that I have to look for another company.





cleansafepolite said:


> How could they have found out? anyone?


Geico app doing a little snooping????


----------



## RamzFanz

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Good for GEICO. They shouldn't be providing you commercial insurance at personal rates.


Your personal insurance isn't being asked to cover your commercial activities. Uber provides commercial insurance for that.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

RamzFanz said:


> Your personal insurance isn't being asked to cover your commercial activities. Uber provides commercial insurance for that.


You are so naive. Uber does not provide vehicle coverage during phase one. Not only that, everytime there is a claim, the personal insurance will be involved and they will have to defend themselves. This all raises costs.


----------



## RamzFanz

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You are so naive. Uber does not provide vehicle coverage during phase one. Not only that, everytime there is a claim, the personal insurance will be involved and they will have to defend themselves. This all raises costs.


Uber has secondary liability insurance during phase one. The drivers need to ensure they are covered during phase one which is app on, no request or passenger. You _claim_ it raises costs but that's just a fabricated claim.


----------



## LAuberX

I got in a fender bender two years ago, I was turning right off Hollywood Blvd. and the car parked at the red curb drove straight ahead into my rear pax door (empty, driving to a ping, Pre Uber insurance days).. uninsured motorist driving a car who's registered owner was no place to be found.... anyway I had Geico, when I called it in I learned I did not have Uninsured motorist property damage... wait for it, that only costs $6.00 per year! So I ate it, $1,500.00 out of pocket. (try paying that today at .68/mile)

During the convo with Geico they asked me "why were you driving in that area after midnight?" I said I was taking my brother back to his hotel.
they then asked "are you driving the car for rideshare?" um... I don't think so, what is that?

The next week I switched the insurance on that car to Progressive. About the same price, now I have uninsured motorist collision coverage.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

RamzFanz said:


> Uber has secondary liability insurance during phase one. The drivers need to ensure they are covered during phase one which is app on, no request or passenger. You _claim_ it raises costs but that's just a fabricated claim.


Thank you for admitting that were wrong. Now your going to have to admit it again. The raised cost of covering commercial activity is the EXACT reason personal insurance companies do not want to cover Uber drivers.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

RamzFanz said:


> Uber has secondary liability insurance during phase one. The drivers need to ensure they are covered during phase one which is app on, no request or passenger. You _claim_ it raises costs but that's just a fabricated claim.


Also, in California, Uber liability insurance is primary during phase 1. Quit babbling and go chase those $4 fares in your minivan.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

LAuberX said:


> I got in a fender bender two years ago, I was turning right off Hollywood Blvd. and the car parked at the red curb drove straight ahead into my rear pax door (empty, driving to a ping, Pre Uber insurance days).. uninsured motorist driving a car who's registered owner was no place to be found.... anyway I had Geico, when I called it in I learned I did not have Uninsured motorist property damage... wait for it, that only costs $6.00 per year! So I ate it, $1,500.00 out of pocket. (try paying that today at .68/mile)
> 
> During the convo with Geico they asked me "why were you driving in that area after midnight?" I said I was taking my brother back to his hotel.
> they then asked "are you driving the car for rideshare?" um... I don't think so, what is that?
> 
> The next week I switched the insurance on that car to Progressive. About the same price, now I have uninsured motorist collision coverage.


why don't you switch to Farmer's? The Uber endorsement is only a 5 to 8% surcharge.


----------



## LAuberX

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> why don't you switch to Farmer's? The Uber endorsement is only a 5 to 8% surcharge.


Geico/Progressive are about the same for our Camry at $350.00 per year for 100/300 full coverage.

Farmers is more that double that for similar coverage... THEN add 8% surcharge

UberX Rates just went down, my app is off, so Insurance is no longer a problem.


----------



## Lone-Wolf

This just happened to me too. Got a letter saying they are not renewing b/c my car "is used to carry passengers for hire or compensation."

My question is how did GEICO find out? I don't have any enemies that would rat me out. Is it possible that GEICO has employees use Uber/Lyft and get the license plate number thru the app then cross reference that info with their database of customers? How else would they have found out?

So I just signed up with Progressive for a much higher rate. Are they going to know too? Would not surprise me at all to know that insurance companies all share info or how a shared database with this info.


----------



## RamzFanz

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Thank you for admitting that were wrong. Now your going to have to admit it again. The raised cost of covering commercial activity is the EXACT reason personal insurance companies do not want to cover Uber drivers.


And yet mine does...without raising rates...how bout' that?

Another blanket statement shot down.


----------



## RamzFanz

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Also, in California, Uber liability insurance is primary during phase 1. Quit babbling and go chase those $4 fares in your minivan.


Yes. I don't find it helpful to do a state by state coverage of insurance provided above their minimums in every post. Did you have a point or is this UberTrivia day?


----------



## HotRodriguez75

RamzFanz said:


> Uber has secondary liability insurance during phase one. The drivers need to ensure they are covered during phase one which is app on, no request or passenger. You _claim_ it raises costs but that's just a fabricated claim.


In Texas, Uber is now required to be the primary during phase 1 (on app - no pax) and phase 2 (ride in progress). Phase 1 is limited to 50K with a 100K max. Phase 2 is the 1 million dollar policy.

*Did you all get this on or around 1/6/16?*

I have a feeling that if you are permitted with a specific city, that information is public domain and the insurance companies can easily obtain that information.


----------



## RamzFanz

HotRodriguez75 said:


> In Texas, Uber is now required to be the primary during phase 1 (on app - no pax) and phase 2 (ride in progress). Phase 1 is limited to 50K with a 100K max. Phase 2 is the 1 million dollar policy.
> 
> *Did you all get this on or around 1/6/16?*
> 
> I have a feeling that if you are permitted with a specific city, that information is public domain and the insurance companies can easily obtain that information.
> 
> View attachment 23688


Yes, some states require better than the Uber minimums. Uber was already the primary in phase 2 though.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

RamzFanz said:


> And yet mine does...without raising rates...how bout' that?
> 
> Another blanket statement shot down.


Funny... I never made a blanket statement so kinda hard to shoot it down.

You got your personal Uber insurance coverage in writing? hahahaha


----------



## Simon

Pablo750 said:


> I was working like everyday and I took a PAX to the airport I went to buy a coffee I log out and when I try to login the app tells me that I have to upload my insurance, I go to the geico app and tells me that I don't have access. That I have to call.
> My surprise when I call they tell me that I can't renew my insurance because they know I drive for Uber WTF. They just told me that I have to look for another company.


So what was the end result?


----------



## RamzFanz

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Funny... I never made a blanket statement so kinda hard to shoot it down.
> 
> You got your personal Uber insurance coverage in writing? hahahaha


Blanket statement: "The raised cost of covering commercial activity is the EXACT reason personal insurance companies do not want to cover Uber drivers."

Mine covers Uber with no raise in rates.


----------



## GlavanizeR

It would be really funny if you stop driving Uber and no insurance company wants to cover you, unless you pay for a commercial insurance. 
P.S Geico doubled my rate after the two accidents I participated in, although it wasnt my fault. You are on the road more - you pay more. Those are the rules.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

RamzFanz said:


> Blanket statement: "The raised cost of covering commercial activity is the EXACT reason personal insurance companies do not want to cover Uber drivers."
> 
> Mine covers Uber with no raise in rates.


You do not have that in writing.


----------



## Tx rides

RamzFanz said:


> Your personal insurance isn't being asked to cover your commercial activities. Uber provides commercial insurance for that.


That is false. Uber expects you to file on personal during trolling phase. Their liability is contingent on this (and is paltry coverage, for commercial service ) the only way a personal policy will cover this is if you LIE about the livery use.


----------



## RamzFanz

Tx rides said:


> That is false. Uber expects you to file on personal during trolling phase. Their liability is contingent on this (and is paltry coverage, for commercial service ) the only way a personal policy will cover this is if you LIE about the livery use.


That's not true. Some policies will cover you during that period. Mine does.

Yes, you need to make sure you are covered in period 1.


----------



## RamzFanz

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You do not have that in writing.


I will. I'm still covered whether you agree or not.


----------



## Tx rides

RamzFanz said:


> That's not true. Some policies will cover you during that period. Mine does.
> 
> Yes, you need to make sure you are covered in period 1.


Again, if you don't have that in writing, and there is a livery exclusion, you are not covered. I've not heard of a single carrier which covers this commercial period under standard personal. Does your policy not have a livery exclusion ?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

RamzFanz said:


> I will. I'm still covered whether you agree or not.


Right, because a judge is going to buy that fact that one of your family members said so. LMFAO

I suppose your policy also covers your criminal activity.


----------



## RamzFanz

Tx rides said:


> Again, if you don't have that in writing, and there is a livery exclusion, you are not covered. I've not heard of a single carrier which covers this commercial period under standard personal. Does your policy not have a livery exclusion ?


I don't know why people keep using the term livery when that term, according to State Farm Corporate and several agents who spoke with them about period 1 specifically, along with a driver here who saw the actual memo, does not apply to part time TNC driving.

It's NOT a coincidence that we are all getting the exact same answers from completely different sources.

State Farm, according to THEM, does not define part time TNC as livery. It also says no commercial uses yet they do not define part time pizza delivery as commercial. THEY define those terms, not you.

So no, I am covered, regardless of what you think, and when I do have it in writing, I will post it.


----------



## RamzFanz

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Right, because a judge is going to buy that fact that one of your family members said so. LMFAO
> 
> I suppose your policy also covers your criminal activity.


What judge? Family member? What are you even talking about?


----------



## Tx rides

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Right, because a judge is going to buy that fact that one of your family members said so. LMFAO
> 
> I suppose your policy also covers your criminal activity.


There are agents who rely on the federal definitions of rideshare, which is CARPOOLING, and some have been harshly corrected by corporate directives. I've heard nearly every major carrier's position over the last few years of round tables, task groups, etc. furthermore many state insurance laws explicitly prohibit dual use coverage.


----------



## Tx rides

RamzFanz said:


> I don't know why people keep using the term livery when that term, according to State Farm Corporate and several agents who spoke with them about period 1 specifically, along with a driver here who saw the actual memo, does not apply to part time TNC driving.
> 
> It's NOT a coincidence that we are all getting the exact same answers from completely different sources.
> 
> State Farm, according to THEM, does not define part time TNC as livery. It also says no commercial uses yet they do not define part time pizza delivery as commercial. THEY define those terms, not you.
> 
> So no, I am covered, regardless of what you think, and when I do have it in writing, I will post it.


Do you have that in writing? TNC is commercial car service, no ifs ands or buts.


----------



## Lone-Wolf

HotRodriguez75 said:


> In Texas, Uber is now required to be the primary during phase 1 (on app - no pax) and phase 2 (ride in progress). Phase 1 is limited to 50K with a 100K max. Phase 2 is the 1 million dollar policy.
> 
> *Did you all get this on or around 1/6/16?*
> 
> I have a feeling that if you are permitted with a specific city, that information is public domain and the insurance companies can easily obtain that information.
> 
> View attachment 23688


OK that explains it. I remember seeing that notice and just agreeing w/o reading it. That is exactly how GEICO found out.


----------



## RamzFanz

Tx rides said:


> Do you have that in writing? TNC is commercial car service, no ifs ands or buts.


Part time TNC is what the insurance company defines it, no ifs, ands, or buts. Again, I have it coming in writing and when I have it, I will post it. Until then, you guys can pretend to be State Farm policy writers.



nikb said:


> *I went in to talk to him, and read the memo myself* (though he was unable to give me a copy, since it was internal.)


Emphasis mine.

Same reply from his agent who even said no and even took his car off at first! He got a call back and was told yes, we do now. Just like I was.

On the Rideshareguy, you can find another driver that was told the EXACT same thing. It's not a coincidence.

My agent and I spoke specifically about Period 1 and I sent her the Uber certificate. She went to great lengths to get me an exact answer from corporate as she is very thorough and deals with commercial insurance all the time.


----------



## Tx rides

RamzFanz said:


> Part time TNC is what the insurance company defines it, no ifs, ands, or buts. Again, I have it coming in writing and when I have it, I will post it. Until then, you guys can pretend to be State Farm policy writers.
> 
> Emphasis mine.
> 
> Same exact reply from his agent who even said no and took his car off at first!
> 
> On the Rideshareguy, you can find another driver that was told the EXACT same thing. It's not a coincidence.


State Farm was a big supporter of the bill which allowed them to DENY coverage during phase 1. I was getting info on these. NAIC proceedings from a senior exec last year. The industry is not taking this risk lightly.

http://www.naic.org/documents/commi...g_exposure_adopted_tnc_white_paper_150331.pdf


----------



## Tx rides

RamzFanz said:


> Part time TNC is what the insurance company defines it, no ifs, ands, or buts. Again, I have it coming in writing and when I have it, I will post it. Until then, you guys can pretend to be State Farm policy writers.
> 
> Emphasis mine.
> 
> Same reply from his agent who even said no and took his car off at first!
> 
> On the Rideshareguy, you can find another driver that was told the EXACT same thing. It's not a coincidence.
> 
> My agent and I spoke specifically about Period 1 and I sent her the Uber certificate. She went to great lengths to get me an exact answer from corporate as she is very thorough and deals with commercial insurance all the time.


To be clear, I don't care if you take this risk-your life,not mine. But to anyone who reads this, GET IT IN WRITING specific to the policy or you're gambling in the high roller room.


----------



## afrojoe824

LAuberX said:


> I got in a fender bender two years ago, I was turning right off Hollywood Blvd. and the car parked at the red curb drove straight ahead into my rear pax door (empty, driving to a ping, Pre Uber insurance days).. uninsured motorist driving a car who's registered owner was no place to be found.... anyway I had Geico, when I called it in I learned I did not have Uninsured motorist property damage... wait for it, that only costs $6.00 per year! So I ate it, $1,500.00 out of pocket. (try paying that today at .68/mile)
> 
> During the convo with Geico they asked me "why were you driving in that area after midnight?" I said I was taking my brother back to his hotel.
> they then asked "are you driving the car for rideshare?" um... I don't think so, what is that?
> 
> The next week I switched the insurance on that car to Progressive. About the same price, now I have uninsured motorist collision coverage.


used to have geico too. its good to research before starting this gig, now i got farmers rideshare insurance


----------



## Pablo750

Simon said:


> So what was the end result?


The only way geico will renew my insurance is getting a Comercial. 
I just got a regular insurance from a progresive.


----------



## Simon

Pablo750 said:


> The only way geico will renew my insurance is getting a Comercial.
> I just got a regular insurance from a progresive.


More or less in cost?
Did you tell them your ubering?


----------



## Pablo750

20% More , and I didn't tell them I am Ubering, because a am cover by uber insurance wile I drive for uber anyway.


----------



## Paulie0902

Got a quote from Farmers and yes, it is only 8% surcharge, but then again they cover you through their specialty division which is around 30% more expensive than their standard cover...so in reality it's around 40% more...very deceptive marketing on their and Uber's part.


----------



## DexNex

Pablo750 said:


> I was working like everyday and I took a PAX to the airport I went to buy a coffee I log out and when I try to login the app tells me that I have to upload my insurance, I go to the geico app and tells me that I don't have access. That I have to call.
> My surprise when I call they tell me that I can't renew my insurance because they know I drive for Uber WTF. They just told me that I have to look for another company.


USAA is ride-share friendly.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

RamzFanz said:


> Part time TNC is what the insurance company defines it, no ifs, ands, or buts. Again, I have it coming in writing and when I have it, I will post it. Until then, you guys can pretend to be State Farm policy writers.
> 
> Emphasis mine.
> 
> Same reply from his agent who even said no and even took his car off at first! He got a call back and was told yes, we do now. Just like I was.
> 
> On the Rideshareguy, you can find another driver that was told the EXACT same thing. It's not a coincidence.
> 
> My agent and I spoke specifically about Period 1 and I sent her the Uber certificate. She went to great lengths to get me an exact answer from corporate as she is very thorough and deals with commercial insurance all the time.


I have a hard time believing an insurance company is going to give you anything in writing saying they will cover you while you are committing criminal activity.


----------



## Tx rides

Pablo750 said:


> 20% More , and I didn't tell them I am Ubering, because a am cover by uber insurance wile I drive for uber anyway.


If you drop me at my gated community home or office in a business complex, pull away, and strike a bicyclist, who covers you? This is an important scenario.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

Tx rides said:


> If you drop me at my gated community home or office in a business complex, pull away, and strike a bicyclist, who covers you? This is an important scenario.


The key question in this scenario is if the app is turned off after dropping off. In California, if the app is turned off after dropping the client, the law permits (and perhaps mandates) personal auto policies to exclude coverage in this situation.

http://insurancethoughtleadership.com/california-law-on-uber-et-al-model-for-all-states/


----------



## Tx rides

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The key question in this scenario is if the app is turned off after dropping off. In California, if the app is turned off after dropping the client, the law permits (and perhaps mandates) personal auto policies to exclude coverage in this situation.
> 
> http://insurancethoughtleadership.com/california-law-on-uber-et-al-model-for-all-states/


Exactly! Uber's coverage is contingent on personal at this point (app on) , and on, OR OFF, this is a commercial use incident, and PAP carriers are not going to give up $$$ without a brutal fight, and I don't blame them. Furthermore, Uber's coverage at that point is really low for commercial incidents. As I continue to remind people, everyone knows loss of life and limb are more expensive if they are at the hands of a commercial entity. ;-)


----------



## Ziggy

DexNex said:


> USAA is ride-share friendly.


USAA is RideShare friendly IF you get the RideShare Gap addendum. But like any other insurance company, don't think they'd be keen on covering you if you didn't get the addedum


----------



## DexNex

Ziggy said:


> USAA is RideShare friendly IF you get the RideShare Gap addendum. But like any other insurance company, don't think they'd be keen on covering you if you didn't get the addedum


It is six dollars extra per month on my policy. Just six dollars.


----------



## Ziggy

DexNex said:


> It is six dollars extra per month on my policy. Just six dollars.


yep ... I pay $8 extra ... but then again, I have $1M coverage


----------



## Jared Wallace

I just got TNC coverage from Geico. I was paying 96 a month for full coverage on my 2011 T & C, plus liability on my old Honda Oddessy. My new rate is 178 a month for the 2011, covered for TNC, and 47 a month for my Honda. This is with a squeaky clean driving record, no accidents, no tickets.

The TNC policy is 100/300/50, same for under/un-insured, 250 dollar deductible, rental car and roadside assistance.

Base assumption is 24-26K miles annually. If at the end of the year, my mileage is higher, next year's cost will rise. (I only drive Fri/Sat)

Agent did mention, if they find out you even signed up to drive for a TNC, they can cancel/deny a claim. You might be able to prove, with a lawyer, that at the time of the accident you weren't driving for Uber, but you'd still need to pay a lawyer to do so.

To me, it's worth the 120 a month extra to have peace of mind.


----------



## ATX 22

SafeT said:


> They are the Uber of insurance. Very underhanded company. Try Farmers, 21st or Esurance. Don't tell them you were cancelled.


They already know.


----------



## GooberX

RamzFanz said:


> Your personal insurance isn't being asked to cover your commercial activities. Uber provides commercial insurance for that.


Kind of irrelevant.

There are ramifications when driving commercially, one being you may be tired from too much driving till 3 am, get in an accident without a passenger in the car.

Uber doesn't cover anything, so the risk to your personal insurance company is substantial.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

LAuberX said:


> Geico/Progressive are about the same for our Camry at $350.00 per year for 100/300 full coverage.
> 
> Farmers is more that double that for similar coverage... THEN add 8% surcharge
> 
> UberX Rates just went down, my app is off, so Insurance is no longer a problem.


So you can have full coverage while Ubering for only an additional $406 per year and you find that expensive?


----------



## GooberX

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> So you can have full coverage while Ubering for only an additional $406 per year and you find that expensive?


At 67.5 to 72 cents a minute after Uber's cut and before vehicle expenses.......yeah, anything is expensive.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

GooberX said:


> At 67.5 to 72 cents a minute after Uber's cut and before vehicle expenses.......yeah, anything is expensive.


If you can't afford $406 per year, then it's time to delete the damn app.


----------



## GooberX

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> If you can't afford $406 per year, then it's time to delete the damn app.


Way past time.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Mike T said:


> MY understanding is that Geico not only will not cover Uber etc drivers, but they will cancel
> policies if they discover you are a rideshare driver. Best of luck!


In Ohio, Geico offers TNC PT drivers a hybrid policy that replaces their existing personal policy.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> If you can't afford $406 per year, then it's time to delete the damn app.


For some drivers, a hybrid policy may cost a few thousand dollars more than their existing personal policy.

In a market with super low fare rates, the few thousand dollars of extra fixed costs can be huge.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

ClevelandUberRider said:


> For some drivers, a hybrid policy may cost a few thousand dollars more than their existing personal policy.
> 
> In a market with super low fare rates, the few thousand dollars of extra fixed costs can be huge.


I understand not being able to afford a few thousand dollars, but if you cannot afford $406 A YEAR for proper coverage, then delete your driver app. I don't wanna hear anything from California drivers about insurance. There is affordable insurance out there. If you cannot afford insurance (in any market), then you are not making enough money to drive for Uber. Simple.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I understand not being able to afford a few thousand dollars, but if you cannot afford $406 A YEAR for proper coverage, then delete your driver app. I don't wanna hear anything from California drivers about insurance. There is affordable insurance out there. If you cannot afford insurance (in any market), then you are not making enough money to drive for Uber. Simple.


I am not a TNC driver yet, but I agree with you on this. I was explaining their situation, not defending their position, which is a big difference. As award-winning writer Jared Diamond laments, in our society, trying to explain something (which is what academics, intellectuals, and one who is curious about things or who loves learning about things do) is often misconstrued as defending that thing.

In my post(s) in other threads I argued that TNC driving is a PC business, and being a business person, a TNC driver should go into it with at least some working capital. IMHO one should not go into a business FT if one doesn't have at least one year's living expenses on the side, just in case. For PTers, I would recommend six months of living expenses in working capital just in case the PC business loses money.

(Edited two typos.)


----------



## LAuberX

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> So you can have full coverage while Ubering for only an additional $406 per year and you find that expensive?


Yes. At .08 per mile profit driving for Uber, doubling what I pay for insurance (it's closer to quadruple actually) won't happen

I can do math, I know my real costs.

My app stays off.


----------



## LAuberX

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I understand not being able to afford a few thousand dollars, but if you cannot afford $406 A YEAR for proper coverage, then delete your driver app. I don't wanna hear anything from California drivers about insurance. There is affordable insurance out there. If you cannot afford insurance (in any market), then you are not making enough money to drive for Uber. Simple.


You are correct.

There is no money driving for Uber.


----------



## LAuberX

GooberX said:


> Way past time.


The app has been off since New Years Eve no reason to turn it on for $0.64 a mile payment from Uber


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

LAuberX said:


> Yes. At .08 per mile profit driving for Uber, doubling what I pay for insurance (it's closer to quadruple actually) won't happen
> 
> I can do math, I know my real costs.
> 
> My app stays off.


How is UberSelect driving's situation in LA? Still profitable?


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Good for GEICO. They shouldn't be providing you commercial insurance at personal rates.


I agree. You people better stop letting Uber put your livelihoods in jeopardy by encouraging you to break the law. You know darn well you don't have the proper insurance. On top of that, you all know the per mile rates that you drive at will NOT permit you to afford that kind of policy in most markets.

Be smart. STOP DRIVING. If you get caught, that is entirely on you.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> I agree. You people better stop letting Uber put your livelihoods in jeopardy by encouraging you to break the law. You know darn well you don't have the proper insurance. On top of that, you all know the per mile rates that you drive at will NOT permit you to afford that kind of policy in most markets.
> 
> Be smart. STOP DRIVING. If you get caught, that is entirely on you.


Time to consider upgrading to higher-earning-potential options like UberSelect, UberBlack, UberSUV. Their fare rates are generally still pretty good.


----------



## phillipzx3

DexNex said:


> USAA is ride-share friendly.


Only in some States. In Oregon there are no (as in ZERO) insurance companies that will cover you if you use your car as a livery service. No matter part time , full time or any time.

These blanket statements saying " so and so insurance company will allow it" need to be prefaced by "in my State."

Drivers in Oregon has been led to believe all is good. If it were, there'd be no Uber drivers being sued for lack of insurance or drivers yanking out the "trade dress" upon being involved in a wreck.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

You're right, without the extra insurance (hybrid for example) on top of the personal coverage part, TNC driving can be potentially troublesome. That is one of the top two reasons I have been watching and learning but haven't jumped in yet. The other reason is of course the low fare rates.


----------



## Bill Feit

cleansafepolite said:


> How could they have found out? anyone?


A couple of months ago we had a local post he was doing an airport pickup at SAN and his ride was late so he got out of car and saw a person he went to high school with. The person told him he was writing down license plate numbers to give to insurance companies but he is not a City employee. At the time I said it was BS and not true but now I wonder. Here in SD our approved airport pickup area is staffed by City employees who write down what service we are using (Uber, Lyft, etc) and our plate number. This is to make sure City gets its 3.78 pickup fee...I wonder if the City would share this info with insurance companies or others now!!!


----------



## SafeT

HotRodriguez75 said:


> In Texas, Uber is now required to be the primary during phase 1 (on app - no pax) and phase 2 (ride in progress). Phase 1 is limited to 50K with a 100K max. Phase 2 is the 1 million dollar policy.
> 
> *Did you all get this on or around 1/6/16?*
> 
> I have a feeling that if you are permitted with a specific city, that information is public domain and the insurance companies can easily obtain that information.
> 
> View attachment 23688


So... Uber computer checks Uber database for info you provided about your insurance.... then queries the Geico database to see if you are still insured. Geico database computer then says... HA! CAUGHT YA!... Red lights star flashing at Geico HQ... Geico computer then sends electronic message back to Uber computer and says.. NOPE no insurance here for that dude and thank you so much for letting us know you big dummies...have a nice day!... Uber computer then says.. error.. error no insurance. Disable Driver asap... insurance verify program complete.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Bill Feit said:


> A couple of months ago we had a local post he was doing an airport pickup at SAN and his ride was late so he got out of car and saw a person he went to high school with. The person told him he was writing down license plate numbers to give to insurance companies but he is not a City employee. At the time I said it was BS and not true but now I wonder. Here in SD our approved airport pickup area is staffed by City employees who write down what service we are using (Uber, Lyft, etc) and our plate number. This is to make sure City gets its 3.78 pickup fee...I wonder if the City would share this info with insurance companies or others now!!!


It's not hard to imagine that is a practice they engage in, now that we are in a gig economy. The guy doing that probably get $1 or $2 per license plate submitted, insurer probably pay $2 to $4 per plate to the gig company (who pays out half of it to the PC gig guy). At $2,000 per list of 1,000 license plates, the insurer will need to make sure the intel is at least occasionally good. So I suspect they have built in incentives for useful Intel, for example, each license plate that eventually leads to actual TNC driver who has not previously disclosed his TNC driving, gives the PC $50 extra.

From the point of that PC given the low fee (insurers' costs concerns keep the PC rates low)' it is only expected that they would find it profitable to do that (jotting down license plate numbers) mostly in areas crowded with at least several TNC cars.


----------



## ORT

Uber is covering their rear end, are you covering yours, that is the question. If your insurance company does not know that you are conducting taxi work with your car, and you keep it from them, full well knowing that they will drop you if they find out, which means you know that you should not be doing what you are doing.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

ORT said:


> Uber is covering their rear end, are you covering yours, that is the question. If your insurance company does not know that you are conducting taxi work with your car, and you keep it from them, full well knowing that they will drop you if they find out, which means you know that you should not be doing what you are doing.


I am sure there have been cases where drivers were dropped by their auto insurer and they can't get another one to cover them, so they are now relying on friends and family and Uber/Lyft to get around. Just like serial drunk drivers do. Can someone who knows such former TNC drivers share their friends' stories here?

(Edit: Added in a missing word.)


----------



## Ziggy

Saw a GEICO car parked on Cardinal Loop near Austin Airport today ... maybe they were snapping pics of all the car plates


----------



## Papa Sarducci

Mike T said:


> MY understanding is that Geico not only will not cover Uber etc drivers, but they will cancel
> policies if they discover you are a rideshare driver. Best of luck!


What, I have a Geico Rideshare policy.


----------



## phillipzx3

Papa Sarducci said:


> What, I have a Geico Rideshare policy.


Come to the U.S. and you'll find most companies don't cover "ride share." But they will gladly collect that premium until you put in a claim.

Like everything insurance related, it's about making money....not paying out on a claim.


----------



## Alman

Papa Sarducci said:


> What, I have a Geico Rideshare policy.


Is your policy a commercial policy..how much extra is it and what kind of coverage


----------



## Driving and Driven

I have a Geico rideshare policy. It is a commercial policy and it costs about $12 a month more than what I was paying before driving for Uber.


----------



## Atom guy

Everyone needs to make sure they have insurance that covers ridesharing, NOT just a basic auto insurance policy. I have Liberty Mutual, which for me was cheaper than GEICO.


----------



## Victour B

I lease the Uber car and used my Geico insurance in a Transfer.. Geico called and said they were dropping me at the end of Policy period because the papers for the Insurance had the Uber Title company name on them. I live in Florida there is no Geico Rideshare Insurance...


----------



## 58756

"Personal insurance OK" and "tips are included" are the main selling lie points of LYUBER.


----------



## phillipzx3

Driving and Driven said:


> I have a Geico rideshare policy. It is a commercial policy and it costs about $12 a month more than what I was paying before driving for Uber.


No, it's not a commercial policy. If it was you'd not have worry about period 1, vs 2 vs. 3. You're driving with a personal policy with a "rideshare" endorsement...for whatever value that adds.


----------



## skeeter44

Pablo750 said:


> I was working like everyday and I took a PAX to the airport I went to buy a coffee I log out and when I try to login the app tells me that I have to upload my insurance, I go to the geico app and tells me that I don't have access. That I have to call.
> My surprise when I call they tell me that I can't renew my insurance because they know I drive for Uber WTF. They just told me that I have to look for another company.


Geico did the same to me. I had to go to Geico commercial insurance.


----------



## 2Cents

Victour B said:


> I lease the Uber car and used my Geico insurance in a Transfer.. Geico called and said they were dropping me at the end of Policy period because the papers for the Insurance had the Uber Title company name on them. I live in Florida there is no Geico Rideshare Insurance...


Me too. I specifically asked them that question at the dealership. I said wont Geico know that by looking at whose name is on the paper work? No one couldn't answer it. Now we know.


----------



## Victour B

No Geico Commercial ins in Florida ! Geico knows who the Title company is ! so they know you are going to Ride Share..


----------



## gemcitykid

Just called Geico and got a quote as a new Uber driver. First, I didn't lie. Second, I got my quote BEFORE I intend to drive rideshare. I fully expected to pay more. I have 30 years no moving violations, no tickets and no at-fault accidents.The agent informed me there is no at 'rider', but that Geico has a commercial policy that covers rideshare. I was still wary. After being on hold while he worked up the quote I was given the news thst not only did my coversges on my personal policy double but my yearly cost DROPPED nearly 190 dollars. Im taking the policy which covers me at all times even if I decide not to drive for Uber. I was scared when I made that call because I had been reading all of these angry posts about insurance. Drivers are being cancelled because they lie, or misrepresent. My policy is commercial, from Geico and I saved money. Amazing what happens when you don't try to work the system in everything you do. Inform yourself before you believe the nonsense people post simply because they couldn't get over on the system. There are already too many uninsured/underinsured drivers. That is the biggest single cause of high insurance rates. Educate yourself.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

phillipzx3 said:


> Come to the U.S. and you'll find most companies don't cover "ride share." But they will gladly collect that premium until you put in a claim.
> 
> Like everything insurance related, it's about making money....not paying out on a claim.


Of course they'll collect the premium. You're still driving personal miles, and you're covered for those personal miles. Insurance related claims apply only to what your insured for. Just because I have $3 million policy on my home doesn't mean my insurance company is going to pay me if my store gets looted or burned down during a Black Lives Matter protest.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

gemcitykid said:


> Just called Geico and got a quote as a new Uber driver. First, I didn't lie. Second, I got my quote BEFORE I intend to drive rideshare. I fully expected to pay more. I have 30 years no moving violations, no tickets and no at-fault accidents.The agent informed me there is no at 'rider', but that Geico has a commercial policy that covers rideshare. I was still wary. After being on hold while he worked up the quote I was given the news thst not only did my coversges on my personal policy double but my yearly cost DROPPED nearly 190 dollars. Im taking the policy which covers me at all times even if I decide not to drive for Uber. I was scared when I made that call because I had been reading all of these angry posts about insurance. Drivers are being cancelled because they lie, or misrepresent. My policy is commercial, from Geico and I saved money. Amazing what happens when you don't try to work the system in everything you do. Inform yourself before you believe the nonsense people post simply because they couldn't get over on the system. There are already too many uninsured/underinsured drivers. That is the biggest single cause of high insurance rates. Educate yourself.


Who were you with before, and are the coverage limits the same/lower/higher?


----------



## Victour B

This Will Not Happen in Florida !! they drop you like a Hot Rock after 15 years of great customer !!


----------



## Bedeeda

Victour B said:


> I lease the Uber car and used my Geico insurance in a Transfer.. Geico called and said they were dropping me at the end of Policy period because the papers for the Insurance had the Uber Title company name on them. I live in Florida there is no Geico Rideshare Insurance...


If you don't mind me asking....what insurance do you have in for Florida?


----------



## steveK2016

gemcitykid said:


> Just called Geico and got a quote as a new Uber driver. First, I didn't lie. Second, I got my quote BEFORE I intend to drive rideshare. I fully expected to pay more. I have 30 years no moving violations, no tickets and no at-fault accidents.The agent informed me there is no at 'rider', but that Geico has a commercial policy that covers rideshare. I was still wary. After being on hold while he worked up the quote I was given the news thst not only did my coversges on my personal policy double but my yearly cost DROPPED nearly 190 dollars. Im taking the policy which covers me at all times even if I decide not to drive for Uber. I was scared when I made that call because I had been reading all of these angry posts about insurance. Drivers are being cancelled because they lie, or misrepresent. My policy is commercial, from Geico and I saved money. Amazing what happens when you don't try to work the system in everything you do. Inform yourself before you believe the nonsense people post simply because they couldn't get over on the system. There are already too many uninsured/underinsured drivers. That is the biggest single cause of high insurance rates. Educate yourself.


Had simply experience. I had Geico personal insurance. Talked to someone in their commercial department and they doubled my coverage with rideshare endorsement and I saved a ton. Maybe I was just being gouged with my personal coverage but no regrets going rideshare coverage. Great peace of mind!


----------



## stuber

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Good for GEICO. They shouldn't be providing you commercial insurance at personal rates.


Uber's entire scam depends on getting around commercial livery insurance. If X drivers had to carry their own commercial insurance, Uber would lose most of it's price advantages (which is the most important competitive advantage they have over taxis.) Their other prime advantage over taxis is the fact they can flood the market with cars, and thus, provide quicker service. And again, the fleet size advantage is completely dependent on the low barriers to entry for drivers (and no requirements for commercial insurance is the most important barrier.)

Were drivers required to carry commercial livery insurance, Uber as we know it would collapse. They'd just become another Yellow Cab...only not painted yellow.

This, in short, tells you everything you need to know about Uber.

So, please don't complain about some hassles you may have to endure regarding your insurance. You're getting away with murder.


----------



## Sueron

Pablo750 said:


> I was working like everyday and I took a PAX to the airport I went to buy a coffee I log out and when I try to login the app tells me that I have to upload my insurance, I go to the geico app and tells me that I don't have access. That I have to call.
> My surprise when I call they tell me that I can't renew my insurance because they know I drive for Uber WTF. They just told me that I have to look for another company.


This year State Farm now has a commercial rider to go along with their policy holders. My wife retired from State Farm after 32 years working as a auto adjuster. I called just yesterday to check to see if in fact they did. The addition of the commercial rider cost me $150.00 every 6 months ($25.00 per month). All they wanted to know was what % of the time that I will not be operating under the Uber app. Told them the truth, that I would only use it about 2-5 times a month. What you're state has I don't know as I live in Alabama, but it's worth the call.


----------

